# metric verses standard machine screws



## ship (Nov 16, 2007)

First observation in a black machine screw that could be either metric or standard (and not country of origion of the fixture,) what is the most observible difference between a black domestic or metric screw in often making it easy to tell the difference? Is this a common trait no matter if black or zinc/natural?


----------



## gaffer240 (Nov 16, 2007)

Any chance you are talking about the v shaped thread witha 60 degree angle.


----------



## ship (Nov 17, 2007)

nope, easy to detect appearance.


----------



## jwl868 (Nov 18, 2007)

Like a compass needle, the metric screws will spontaneously point away from gafftaper.....


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 18, 2007)

Shot in the dark: Spacing of the threads?


----------



## ship (Nov 19, 2007)

nope, appearance not thread or size or shape.


----------

